# Plastic Plants with Tips turning black?



## simplykayla76

I have a 37 gallon goldfish aquarium with fake plants. I just noticed the tips are turning black...

Do I need to take them out and rinse in tap water??? I don't clean them during pwc's so that is why i suggested this...

Any ideas?



* 0ppm ammonia, 0ppm nitrite, 10ppm nitrates, and pH 8.0 with a temp of 74 degrees. *


----------



## Summer

Could use a toothbrush on them it's probably a type of algae. I also have heard of people running them through the dishwasher. Or better yet, trade them puppies in for some live plants!


----------



## frogwings

Black algae. I had the same problem and changed to real plants, which can mean more algae if not managed well. If real plants are not an option, remove the fake ones and clean. Once you return them to the tank, clean as soon as you see the black stuff start to appear ~ it makes it a whole lot easier to keep it under control. Maybe soak them in an algaecide after using the tooth brush, although I don't know if the algaecides work on black algae. Anyone know?


----------



## simplykayla76

I had someone suggest soaking them in bleach water over night and the next day rinsing them and hanging to dry till the smell of bleach was gone.


----------



## frogwings

Oh, I would not use any chemicals to clean the algae off. They may leave a residue that would be harmful to the fish. IMHO, I would stick to plain, hot water then putting them in the sun to dry and "bleach" naturally. I still think checking into the algaecide is a good bet. Any residue from that should not be a problem.


----------



## Nereus7

I have some plastic plants in my tank, usually it comes right off. Next time you do a water change pull the plants out and rub the stuff off in the used tank water, it should come right off, no chemicals


----------



## Manafel

try cleaning them off with hot water and a brush as suggested, but if it's particularly stubborn a vinegar and water(in a solution) might help to loosen the algae up, and vinegar is a lot less harmful than bleach. just be sure to rinse them well in hot water. I always suggest real plants if possible though


----------

